# Players that remain from the Inaugural Season



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I started thinking about it – with Sue Wicks retirement, etc, so I generated a list of players that remain from the league's inaugural season. There aren’t very many left.

Janeth Arcain - HOU
Elena Baranova - NY: missed entire 2000 season due to torn ACL suffered in April
Ruthie Bolton - SAC
Rushia Brown - CHA
Cynthia Cooper - HOU : Retired after 2000 season, came back for 2003 season
Tamecka Dixon - LA
Jennifer Gillom - LA
Lady Grooms - SAC 
Adrienne Johnson - CT Sun
Vickie Johnson - NY
Merlakia Jones - CLE
Lisa Leslie - LA
Rebecca Lobo - CT Sun
Mwadi Mabika - LA
Rhonda Mapp- LA
Wendy Palmer - CT Sun
Bridget Pettis - IND
Andrea Stinson - CHA
Sheryl Swoopes - HOU
Tina Thompson- HOU
Teresa Weatherspoon - NY
*Sophia Witherspoon - LA: She just was picked up by the L.A. Sparks after not making a team this season due to her veteran status and salary cap restrictions. She started her WNBA career with the New York Liberty '97 to '99 then in Portland in from '00-'01 and then with LA in 2002.
* Latasha Byears - Just released by the L.A. Sparks to make room for Sophia Witherspoon, started in the WNBA in '97 with Sacramento Monarchs, then was traded to the LA Sparks on October 11, 2000


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

only 23 players left. ::sniffs::

I think Tina Thompson will be the last to retire.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I know that Janeth Arcain played in all Comets games, any other player did it for their respective team?


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Nikki McCray?


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Inaugural Season players*

Nikki McCray came in the year after the inaugural season. I don't know if another WNBA player has played in all her team's games. Maybe Andrea Stinson? Just a guess... Anyway, to play in every game is an accomplishment given injuries, pregnancies, and other things. Arcain is the league's Ironwoman.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

But I am pretty sure that McCray was the franchise star assigned by the league to Washington no?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> But I am pretty sure that McCray was the franchise star assigned by the league to Washington no?


Nikki McCray assigned to Washington on January 27, 1998 so she did not play in the 1997 season.

She played for Columbus of the ABL in 1996-97, she has two Olympic Gold Medals, 1996 and 2000. She has been a WNBA All Star 3 times, 1999, 2000, 2001.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah Nikki played in the ABL as the MVP and then sold them out to the WNBA... since her first couple seasons, she has had a terrible decline in play.

Maybe Merlaka Jones has played in everyone of her WNBA games?

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I know that Janeth Arcain played in all Comets games, any other player did it for their respective team?


Yep Arcain has played in all 186 games in 6 seasons, good call.

Gym Rat, so has Andrea Stinson, 6 seasons, 186 games

Another player that played 6 seaons with 186 games: Theresa Weatherspoon

Not so good for me... but I was close Merlakia Jones, 6 seasons, 18*4* games. 

Jen Gillom played 183/186. Lisa Leslie and Vickie Johnson both have played 182/186 games possible.

Fourth place finish. Maybe next year i'll win if I practice.

STuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice information Stuart.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep Arcain has played in all 186 games in 6 seasons, good call.
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

::stomps feet:: Dang i was just about to say Theresa Wheatherspoon!! She's my fav. player outside of the Comets team.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

Vicky Bullet played in all 186 games through 2002 (but is not playing this year).


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Demya Walker-Monarchs
Lisa Leslie-LA


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRACIELOVESCOMETS</b>!
> Demya Walker-Monarchs
> Lisa Leslie-LA


What are you talking about???


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

oh i see leslie up there! I WAS talking about players who still remain from inaugural season.


----------

